# 5D3 vs 6D Low Light Shooting



## snerd (Jun 3, 2014)

So what is the actual real-world difference in these two for low-light shooting? I believe the 6D is a full stop lower on paper? What does that translate to in actual image quality, same shot same settings? This is mainly aimed at those who have or have shot both. Maybe even Kathy will chime in? Thanks!


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 3, 2014)

snerd said:


> So what is the actual real-world difference in these two for low-light shooting? I believe the 6D is a full stop lower on paper? What does that translate to in actual image quality, same shot same settings? This is mainly aimed at those who have or have shot both. Maybe even Kathy will chime in? Thanks!



No... the _focusing_ system on the 6D can focus at "one stop lower".  The 6D can focus down to EV -3.  The 5D III can focus down to EV -2.  

The resulting images in so far as noise at high ISO, etc. is technically not identical (since they actually do not use the same sensor) but the difference is subtle (I was going to say "the difference is in the noise" but I didn't want everyone groaning at a bad pun.)


----------

